# Monitor sexing



## CrazyNut (Mar 8, 2016)

Is there some new hip way of acuratley sexing monitors without the need of a vetinairy x-ray? At this year VHS expo, a lot of people selling older monitors seem to know the sex of their monitor. Amazing Amazon is a good example of this, they had 3 black headed monitors and they told me they were sexed (another guy selling black heads also clamied they were sexed, telling me they were all females).


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know specifics but it varies with different species. Some species including V. Tristis (black headed monitors) have obvious differences (male tristis has sort of 'spurs' close to the base of their tail) where as others may require more invasive methods/ultrasound etc


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh lol. Never knew about the "spurs" or other physical sexual dimorphic features in Varanidea


----------

